# lures for christmas?



## scappy193 (May 11, 2009)

where i work in our department every christmas we have a gift exchange. this year i got lucky and got someone that's easy to get something for. this guy loves fishing. i was wondering if anyone here could give me some advice on some hot lures new or old that i could get him. he is a big time bass fisherman. i know he fishes tournaments at ladue but not sure about anywhere else. i know i could put together a few lures, maybe some softplastics and a crankbait or two, but i thought you guys might be able to give some good ideas that i won't think about. our limit is $20. any help would be greatly apreciated. thanks for the help guys.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Cant go wrong with the Rapala Baits ...............I like the shad raps and x raps !!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Get him a Lucky Craft. A BDS 3, LV500MAX or a Flat CB D20 would make anyone smile.


----------



## thedon255 (May 4, 2008)

I second the Lucky Craft idea. Most fisherman are too afraid to buy Lucky Craft lures themselves, since they're so expensive, but would love to get one as a present (i.e. something they didn't pay for.) I'd recommend a Lucky Craft Sammy, especially since he's into bass fishing. This past spring, I probably caught 150 bass on my single Sammy.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

get,em some smack tackle


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

he should appreciate anything u get him.especially since it targets 1 if his biggest interest.went 2 dicks with my mom and picked out my xmas present.when i use that new spro frog,chigger craws,senkos,popper,suspending jerkbait,yum swimbaits,craw trailers this up coming year i'll really enjoy it since they was all a gift.just as the same way i'm gonna do with the bass pro shop gift card my wife's getting me.she's buying and i'm eyeballing 1 of those tru tunsten 4'' swimbaits,plus some other stuff.$20 4 that 1 bait but she's buying so....alrighty 4 me.point is he'll like the gift i'm sure.unless he's actually an a-hole,then who knows.


----------

